# Starting stock for beginning showing mice in the UK...



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

This is UK based, I know the other fancies run differently to ours.

I keep reading all over the internet, from people who are interested in starting to show mice, things like "I want some mice, doesn't have to be of show quality, just something for me to start off with" and so on. I would like to say this: don't start off with substandard stock, it's a total waste of time, money and space! 

There is no reason that you can't start off with the best stock, and you should. Choose your variety, look at the show results etc to find a successful breeder of your chosen variety and call them up. Don't be shy, that's what the member's contact list in the NMC Yearbook is there for! Call at a reasonable time, be polite, explain that you'd like to get into showing mice and you're interested in the variety they keep, and members will be more than willing to help you. If they can't give you mice at that time, they'll more than likely know someone else who can. They will certainly be able to pass on a lot of advice and hints on that variety, and they'll be happy to. This is how it's done, and this is how people expect to be approached for stock and advice. You've got to do some legwork and introduce yourself to some people. I speak from experience, I was in this position three years ago and everyone I spoke to was so unfailing kind and helpful


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Sadly, here in the US there aren't very many breeders with top-quality stock and those who DO have high quality mice usually hoard them all to themselves and would rather cull the ones they don't want then to share them. 

Even those who DO share won't normally sell to newbies, so most are forced to start with pet store mice.

You guys over in the UK are so lucky to have so many amazing mice to work with!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

In all the contact I've had with UK breeders regarding their stock during my work for the US import, I've found breeders who are just like you describe, SarahY. A whole list of folks who really honestly do want to spread the joy of quality mousing.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

i agree with that, Sarah!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I was always so weary of getting into mice, as from past experience, breeders in other areas of showing are extremely 'fluffy' and kinda scared me away from breeding/showing.

I have been pleasantly surprised since expressing interest in showing mice, of the amount of people willing to help me and get me started with some nice stock etc. I haven't got to the stage of showing yet, i don't feel ready and i want to just breed for a little while longer yet. But when i do i feel it will be a smooth and joyful transaction and i can't wait to meet up with everyone at some point and get some new mice and gather information about the hobby!

In my house we live by one rule, and that is - Look after those who look after you. I have found a few people already in the mousing hobby who appear to match that and there's nothing better than that comfort and others to bounce off.

At the end of the day, if you isolate yourself and be greedy, then no one will be willing to help you and in such professions, you need to have people you can trade stock with and share tips etc. or else you will hit a dead end and will never be able to grow and improve as a hobbyist


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I remember when I first started I thought I was in a virtual mouse desert. I didn't even consider show types if I couldn't find decent pets types.
I think the forums is what keeps me going sometimes. People to congratulate you when things are well and sympathize when they aren't.
What you say makes perfect sense. Now if only we can spread it around like wildfire >


----------

